# Warning! Facebook is now BLOCKING all shared SSL domains from HostGator!



## Rgator (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive been wading through the ocean of constantly changing info on what Facebook is doing behind the scenes with the very structure of how it all works. The secure URL thing has been a problem for many since it has been announced last year. 

Many of the web people using something like a resellers account at HostGator have what is called a shared SSL domain that runs throughout the resellers account as part of the package. Up until what look like yesterday, we have been able to use this shared domain to push our custom Facebook Business Pages/Tabs into FB with no problem.

Now Facebook is blocking ALL of the shared SSL domains from HostGator!!! Any secure address with websitewelcome.com is being BLOCKED!!!

This is quickly going to become a problem for many, many business owners currently using the Facebook Business Pages! You cant really deal with Facebook, so youre stuck with having to go to your hosting company. It is not their fault really. The only way out of this now is to buy a private SSL certificate from GoDaddy! $50.00 for one year PLUS and additional $2.00 a month fee!

Are the other major hosting systems getting their shared SSL domains blocked out as well?

If this hold true, then thousand of business owners with FB Biz pages are going to be hurting here quickly? I had to move quick to get some new pages installed in one of my clients FB Biz accounts, so I had no choice but to bite the bullet and purchase the SSL certificate.

SHOPPERS ADVICE!!! These SSL certificates are PRICEY!! 

I shopped around and I do recommend that if you are with HostGator, then just buy the SSL certificate through them. They in turn purchase it through Comodo. This is not instant and could take up to a full day to complete! It cost me less to purchase the same certificate through HostGator than it would have cost if I bought it through Comodo! PLUS if I purchase the SSL certificate from somewhere other than HostGator, then HostGator will charge you $10.00 to install the certificate!

I think this is going to be a busy subject matter very soon!


----------



## Conquest97 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just getting ready to set this up through Hostgator and read this article...

Is this really happening? 

Where did you get your information from that all secure addresses with websitewelcome.com are being blocked???

Any experience with Social Server???


----------

